# North Texas (Dallas) Herf/CAO Event



## tx_tuff

Once again I didn't get any pics at the event (sorry Brian) but Bigfoot put on a great CAO event at Arlington Cigars and the shop is awesome. If you live anywhere close or not so close go check that place out!
All these pics where taken at bobaganoosh's house. He invited everybody over after the event. Cooked great food for everybody and had anything you could have wanted to drink there. We had a big group from Houston come up, some Military guys come up, and I got to meet some guys from the area for the first time which included Chubz who blows my hand off with a Tat Black Label before he takes care of everybody else with a BOX of the East Coast! 
It was also samsgirl's birthday! Sam got us all together and surprised her with a cake etc... Was a lot of fun.


----------



## bobaganoosh

man... I was "lit" in those pictures! Thanks for posting them. That was an awesome time.


----------



## cybervee-cl

That's what boards like this are all about - bringing people together who love to smoke, talk, and live cigars! Nice. Looks like a fun time.

BTW - what the heck size is the stick in the second pic ?!?


----------



## tx_tuff

cybervee said:


> That's what boards like this are all about - bringing people together who love to smoke, talk, and live cigars! Nice. Looks like a fun time.
> 
> BTW - what the heck size is the stick in the second pic ?!?


I don't know the excate size of it, Abel got stuck with it in the pass (I put it in, just couldn't help it) the funny thing is he didn't know what end to stick it in LOL.


----------



## zion698

You guys are some herfin' fools in Houston :redface: Seems like there's a herf every few days up there.... Great pics. looks like a great bunch of people.


----------



## Bigfoot

Good times right there. Hey Christian, remember what happened in the bathroom? nice!


----------



## texasmatt

Wow. I wish I had found/joined this forum earlier and not just yesterday. This looks like it was a great time.


----------



## Architeuthis

The dual water heaters looked impressive... <G>


----------



## boomerd35

tx_tuff said:


> the funny thing is he didn't know what end to stick it in


Ouch!!


----------



## bobaganoosh

Bigfoot said:


> Good times right there. Hey Christian, remember what happened in the bathroom? nice!


Do you know how I know your gay?... awwww damn. Wrong thing to post after your quote!

Man, I don't know what your talking about in the bathroom! I'm hoping your just gonna tell me you killed it or something! Or maybe you secretly stashed ANOTHER box of cubans in one of the cabinets!


----------



## Lok17

Bigfoot said:


> Good times right there. Hey Christian, remember what happened in the bathroom? nice!


WOW! WOW! WOW! WOW! WOW! WOW! WOW! WOW! WOW!... ahhhhhh yaaaaaaa.....


----------



## Lok17

BTW, I noticed the ladies were wearing jackets ... what's up did it drop below 65 in Texas?


----------



## karmaz00

looks like a great time


----------



## Bigfoot

it was like 52 degrees outside.


----------



## bobaganoosh

yeah, it was alomost Blizzard conditions!


----------



## patefengreen

Lok17 said:


> BTW, I noticed the ladies were wearing jackets ... what's up did it drop below 65 in Texas?


Holy Hell, Lok, we drove due north for hours on end to get to this herf. It was so freaking cold. I don't know how you northerners do it! I thought it was gonna snow any second! I'm getting chills just thinking about it. Brrrrrr. Seriously though, it was in the 50s, so it was cold, but so worth it to hang out with all those smokin' internet geeks. Seems like everytime I selected a cigar out of our stash and was about to light it, someone would come up and say, "Here have this." I think I've got a couple of cigars all cut and ready to go, that got "bumped" by something else. We had a really good group of people and a great turnout for this event and after party. Thanks for the hospitality Christian!


----------



## mrgatorman

Incredible pics...looks like my kind of herf...well done.


----------



## tx_tuff

zion698 said:


> You guys are some herfin' fools in Houston :redface: Seems like there's a herf every few days up there.... Great pics. looks like a great bunch of people.


This one was in Dallas, we just drove up there for it LOL. But we are having one this Sat in Houston


----------



## chubzerous

I learned one thing.........don't wear your Scotty Pipin's around Stogie!


----------



## boomerd35

chubzerous said:


> I learned one thing.........don't wear your Scotty Pipin's around Stogie!


Very few times do I actually laugh out loud (LOL) after reading a post, but that one made me laugh my ass off!


----------



## JoeyBear

Very cool pictures!! You Texas guys are giving us a run for our money


----------



## Jonjonmacky

*sigh* It sucks i had to miss this


----------



## Darren's Godiva

This was a lot of fun...it was a great weekend. And, yes it was cold.

Can't wait to see you guys this Saturday. David I hope you are ready to party.


----------



## Sea Jay

I look forward to joining in on the fun soon / North Texas Herf!


----------



## Fr8dog

All,

It was great to meet all of you, and to see others again. Thanks for making the drive up to my neck-of-the-woods. I hope that you all enjoyed what Arlington Cigar had to offer. I hope to meet up with ya'll when I take some trips to HOU.

Brian, next time we can all bungie jump off of your watch!:whoohoo:

Blake


----------



## zion698

tx_tuff said:


> This one was in Dallas, we just drove up there for it LOL. But we are having one this Sat in Houston


That's it!!! I'm moving!!! :biggrin:


----------



## Doogie

nice herf. thx for the photos


----------



## samsgrl28

Ok done with some of the homework for now so I am taking a few minutes to post some of the pics I took from the CAO event at Arlington Cigars and the afterparty herf at Christian's (bobaganosh).


----------



## Darren's Godiva

Nice pics Martha


----------



## chubzerous

Darren's Godiva said:


> Nice pics Martha


All but the one of that fat bastard on the couch! But that is not the photographers fault. AND No Daniel that is not really me in the boat!


----------



## DW9000

chubzerous said:


> All but the one of that fat bastard on the couch! But that is not the photographers fault. AND No Daniel that is not really me in the boat!


hey a herf thats close to me. how often do yall have these?


----------



## Kypt

Looks like a good time.


----------



## NoShhhSherlock

Architeuthis said:


> The dual water heaters looked impressive... <G>


I had the same thought. Looks like it was a blast OP!:clap2:


----------



## keithisreal

Yall having good times in the D/FW....man I miss home (Addison)


----------

